# Carter Carburetor Date Question



## Eric Lawless (May 1, 2019)

The carb on my 69 has the part number double struck and the Date Code has C9 struck over A9. Anyone heard of or seen such a thing? Seems like it could happen if the carb got pulled out of the parts bin and had to go back for a repair before getting installed and went through the date stamping station again on the way back to the parts bin.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Eric Lawless (May 1, 2019)

*Wrong sub-forum*

Oops. As soon as I hit send, I noticed it's in the wrong sub-forum and cannot figure out how to move it. Hopefully the mods can move it for me! My bad.

:|


----------

